
A FPGA Controlled RGB LED MATRIX for Incredible Effects - OpenElectronics
https://www.open-electronics.org/a-fpga-controlled-rgb-led-matrix-for-incredible-effects-the-hardware/
======
Tepix
If you like these RGB LED matrix displays, make sure to check out LEDmePlay (
[http://mithotronic.de/ledmeplay.php](http://mithotronic.de/ledmeplay.php) ).
Great hack.

